# Looking for Reps. for The Double Vision Blocker



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

How does it look now Dan.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

This is a new product that will replace ball cap blinders, closing one eye or scotch tape on eye glassses, to shoot with both eye open. will need more reps.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*New pics of the blocker*

Any thing you use just one eye to to look thru needs this product!


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like a neat thing to have with ya hunting but how well does it stay on when say you are 9,000 feet up a mountain and chaseing a mountain goat or going through the brush? Does it stay on pretty tight or if bumped will it fall off?


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi, it stays on very well, it comes with 3 snug o-rings and velco it tough to nock off but to o-rings still have enough give so you wont snap off your eye piece if you do smack it. or you can keep it in your pocket and quickly put it on when you stop moving to set up for spotting


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

it will stay on


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

The question is.....Where can I get one?


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

at www.topbowarchery.com Thanks.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

looks good Tim


----------



## BTECHBISH (Dec 2, 2007)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> Looking for motivated ( National and International) persons to add this product to their product line. Good price point and margins MSRP $14.95


Looks like a well built product I would be interested in trying it out and rep'ing for ya in Western PA. Being a RH shooter that is left eye dominant I have used a blinder on my hat for the last few years and they do definatly have dissadvantages. PM me with info and an email and I can send you a resume. Thanks!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*REPS wanted*

Hi thanks for the interest. email your resume to [email protected] and I'll get back with you.Thank you.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> This is a new product that will replace ball cap blinders, closing one eye or scotch tape on eye glassses, to shoot with both eye open. will need more reps.


I hate to rain on your parade, but I don't see how it can help those of us who are cross eye dominant. The sight pin is the problem, not the target. I’m left eye dominant & shoot right handed, so I need something to interrupt my vision only between my left eye & the sight pin. I want to be able to view the target with my left eye. If you can come up with something that will do that please let me know.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

That's ok if selling over 40,000 of these in 10 months in 4 countries is raining on my parade then let let it pour. and you will be seeing these at a store near you soon and yes they may not be for everybody your right but that's ok to.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

I am looking forward to putting this at the shop.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

thanks for the bump. back to the search for reps.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

I am ambiocular. Which means I have no dominate eye. I had my eye doctor confirm. When I draw back I see two set's of pins. Would this product help me?


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

it should, it's only a 17.00 investment that could change your X count. other people have seen an increase of up to a 12X improvement the first time out.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

bamajk said:


> I am ambiocular. Which means I have no dominate eye. I had my eye doctor confirm. When I draw back I see two set's of pins. Would this product help me?



I don't see how this device will help, it is not blocking your vision between your eye and the sight pin. If you focus on the target rather than the sight pin, then maybe this product will help you.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*It works...*

Guys..

My qualifications... #1 Optician, #2 Cross Dominant, #3 Shooter...

I'm here to say it works for me REALLY well.
For years I was able to suppress the left eye, but it's become a bit more difficult, so I went to the hat blinder... that was fantastic. 
The first time I tried the scope blinder, nope...did not like it. Tried it again in a better practice session and now it's a permanent part of my rig.

It really does block just enough vision of the left eye so the visual pathway with the right eye is much better and remains on target.

It's not for everyone but if your using a blinder, I think it's worth a shot.

Bamjak - My educated hunch says yes... 

STFL... if it blocked the vision from your eye to the pin, you couldn't see the target. If your seeing the pin with your non "shooting" eye then I only want to ask if your using a peep?

The idea of the product is to block the NON shooting eye...that's where the problem comes in to play for the shooter.
just my .02

PS.. we sell them as well, but never carried them until I tried them.:wink:


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

thats what I call an endorsement! thankks chuck. cant wait to try the tru vision


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

japple...

no problem, I honestly think it's the coolest option I've seen in years.

So simple it's silly.

For me, no question, hands down I simply see and score better...period.

It took more than just one try but as with most new things I was reluctant to change but man it was worth it!

See you on the line!


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't agree more with the testimonials of the blocker. The first night I put it on I liked it. Good luck to all and Reps I am telling you this is a winner in your line, Dan.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Good morning Chuck, inventer of the Blocker here... may I use that GREAT endorsement on the Blockers web site? Thanks to all that are getting something positive from my product, I can't you guys enough.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> Good morning Chuck, inventer of the Blocker here... may I use that GREAT endorsement on the Blockers web site? Thanks to all that are getting something positive from my product, I can't you guys enough.



Sure thing Tim-

It's a product I use and feel very comfortable with.

Chuck


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Sorry I got in a bit of a hurry typing, I meant to say I can't thank you guys enough.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

FV Chuck said:


> Guys..
> 
> My qualifications... #1 Optician, #2 Cross Dominant, #3 Shooter...
> 
> ...



_" if it blocked the vision from your eye to the pin, you couldn't see the target"_ *Not true, by using something small that will only block your vision between the dominant eye and the sight pin will allow you to see the target. Using a small (1/4" x 1/4") piece of tape on glasses placed so it only blocks the sight pin will allow you to view the target, but effectively changes your dominant eye to so you can now view the sight pin through the peep.*

_"I only want to ask if your using a peep?"_ *Yes, I absolutely use a peep.*


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

Personlly tried it and i definatly vouch this product i would also be willing to answer all questions about this product. A+++


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*Thank you halvy, because of your great...great review of this product months ago it is the very first thing ( your review ) that comes up on Google search engine when people are looking for info about The Double Vision Blocker. Maybe this will spur a few more reps. to get on board and get this out to more of their local shops. I can't thank you enough. Tim *


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*NFAA RIC ruling on the Blocker*

*The Double Vision Blocker has been APPROVED by the NFAA for use in all Bowhunter styles.*


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

That is great Tim. Glad they got back to you. P.S. get some sleep you are on here as much as I am when I am not in the stores selling your product, Dan.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*NFAA RIC ruling on the Blocker*

NFAA RIC ruling on the Blocker 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The RIC of the NFAA deamed the Double Vision Blocker LEGAL for use in all Bowhunter styles for shooting on Jan. 28th, 2010 by the RIC chairman. Thank you members of the RIC. 
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

a lot of these showed up in Vegas, it catching on big time!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

*The double vision blocker approved by the nfaa*

The Double Vision blocker has been approved at the Feb.2010 annual meeting in Las Vegas by the NFAA for use in all bow hunter styles of shooting, everyone please make a note of that fact. And special thanks to all the board members.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Reps you won't find a better product with a great dealer mark up that makes them almost sell themselves, Dan.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

bumpitup


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

still need reps. in the south west.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

SW reps needed


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a great product!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

to the top


----------

